
Facebook’s Local Market is trouble for P2P marketplaces - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/facebooks-local-market-carousell-tokopedias-worst-nightmare/
======
Eliana
Was only a matter of time before this happened. With the sheer number of users
as possible consumers this is guaranteed to last.

